# Black Dragon HM Fry's



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is the Daddy and Mommy
*
Daddy*








*Mommy*









*Fry's*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N7N0jNJJfA


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*3 Weeks old Fry's*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezb_H3RBma4


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

OMG!! so many! o.o XD they so cute XD


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

NAWWW!!~ They're adorable


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

They are so cute! I love how in the 2 week old vid they are just sitting still, it looks like someone froze time. Black dragon HM's will be awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

nice video!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pretty parents and cute fry!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Thizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

are you selling your spawn?!?!?!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I SOOO wish I could breed.  They will be stunning!! And yeah, are you selling?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

kif3 said:


> OMG!! so many! o.o XD they so cute XD


Thank you! 



Ashleigh said:


> NAWWW!!~ They're adorable


Thank you! 



PitGurl said:


> They are so cute! I love how in the 2 week old vid they are just sitting still, it looks like someone froze time. Black dragon HM's will be awesome!


Thank you! 


dramaqueen said:


> nice video!


Thank you! 



AngelicScars said:


> Pretty parents and cute fry!


Thank you! 



frogipoi said:


> They are so cute!!!


Thank you! 



Thizzle said:


> are you selling your spawn?!?!?!


Probably when they are alot bigger.



Fawnleaf said:


> I SOOO wish I could breed.  They will be stunning!! And yeah, are you selling?


Probably when they are alot bigger. You can read its isnt that hard as people says. Just have to have alot of time and do research and write it down.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Sadly, it's not because I'm afraid. It's because I'm 14 and my dad would KILL me!! He hates my 3 tanks enough thank you without adding another 100 fry! lol Maybe when I'm older and I can do what I want. I'm kind of torn though. The fry would have to be excellent quality because there are enough bettas at the pet store in need of homes without me adding more.  They would have to be good enough for aquabid or an actual aquatic store.


----------



## Thizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay cool keep me posted when their old enough to sell


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see the fry grow into adults!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey fawnleaf I am 14 too!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> Sadly, it's not because I'm afraid. It's because I'm 14 and my dad would KILL me!! He hates my 3 tanks enough thank you without adding another 100 fry! lol Maybe when I'm older and I can do what I want. I'm kind of torn though. The fry would have to be excellent quality because there are enough bettas at the pet store in need of homes without me adding more.  They would have to be good enough for aquabid or an actual aquatic store.


Haha don't worry you have alot of time  school is more important 



Thizzle said:


> Okay cool keep me posted when their old enough to sell


I will. Hey are you using my pics as your avatar? lol



frogipoi said:


> I can't wait to see the fry grow into adults!


yeah me too i cant wait to update OMG! it will take so long!


mernincrazy8525 said:


> hey fawnleaf I am 14 too!!


nice! enjoy it while you can time will fly by quick once you get older. a week goes by is like a day


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

everyone tells me that but I feel more like a day is a week!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> everyone tells me that but I feel more like a day is a week!


wait till your done with highschool or turn 18 it will start kicking in then. then you know :lol:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

still got 4 years then. so how are the fry?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Will upload later this week ^_^


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol I guess school is more important, but I get straight A's anyway, so I don't think breeding would affect it. Plus the fact that I don't have any more home work for the rest of the school year. (my year ends this monday! YAY!) lol I keep telling my self to slow down and take it day by day. It seems like we all live like "how many more days until this day?" Not in the moment. It seems like we miss life when we do that, you know? Lol thats just me going through a pre-mid life crisis.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> lol I guess school is more important, but I get straight A's anyway, so I don't think breeding would affect it. Plus the fact that I don't have any more home work for the rest of the school year. (my year ends this monday! YAY!) lol I keep telling my self to slow down and take it day by day. It seems like we all live like "how many more days until this day?" Not in the moment. It seems like we miss life when we do that, you know? Lol thats just me going through a pre-mid life crisis.


Good Job with the straight A's  Nice enjoy your summer. Don't worry you wont be missing anything yet ^_^.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*Black Dragon HM Fry's 3 weeks old*

~NEW UP DATE~ BLACK DRAGON HM FRY'S MVOED IN BIGGER TANK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOLfvonyx10


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, how cute!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> awww, how cute!!


 thank you


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*5 Weeks old (06-24-11)*

5 Weeks old (06-24-11) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYQA_io6d20


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

howww da hell u get ur fries to b soo big at 2 weeks? lol


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

They are soo adorable I love the massive looking pleco XD he's just chillin there.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

your fry are so cute XD I'm planning to breed sometime soon if I like the new females I might get and have time to condition them. It's going to make my days insanely busy once I start school but it will be worth it 

About how many fry do you think you have? and how many gallons is the big tank you moved them into?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Bettawolf19 said:


> They are soo adorable I love the massive looking pleco XD he's just chillin there.


haha yeah he helps with the left over food when the frys doesnt finish the food 



datboyhieu said:


> howww da hell u get ur fries to b soo big at 2 weeks? lol


BBS+ daily water changes 



copperarabian said:


> your fry are so cute XD I'm planning to breed sometime soon if I like the new females I might get and have time to condition them. It's going to make my days insanely busy once I start school but it will be worth it
> 
> About how many fry do you think you have? and how many gallons is the big tank you moved them into?


You will have lots of fun. Cant wait till I see your spawn log


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

they are so cute! im going to be breeding soon too, i hope mine are as cute and healthy looking as yours are


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish I could breed  My mom says 2 fish is enough fish. to me, 200 fishies are enough! D


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

when my dad walks into his room, he just shakes his head :roll: lol i have 11 bettas, soon to be 16, and then im going to breed. today when he got home from work he realized that his shoes were on the floor, because i needed to 'borrow' the little cabinet thing he used to keep them in to put my 10 gallon on. :lol: hes pretty cool about the whole thing though, because im over 18 and i pay for every thing, and pay rent. so when you get older, youll probably get a lil more freedom for it too :-D


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

hey anbu when u did water changes wat did u do 90%? water change or wats sup


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I would be interested in a few when they are older if you want to sell. They look awesome, I cant wait til mine are that big.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Keeping an eye on this thread. Such cute fry!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> when my dad walks into his room, he just shakes his head :roll: lol i have 11 bettas, soon to be 16, and then im going to breed. today when he got home from work he realized that his shoes were on the floor, because i needed to 'borrow' the little cabinet thing he used to keep them in to put my 10 gallon on. :lol: hes pretty cool about the whole thing though, because im over 18 and i pay for every thing, and pay rent. so when you get older, youll probably get a lil more freedom for it too :-D



My mom finally told me she'll just let me have this little fish obsession lol
I'm also 21 though, but she would be annoyed if I got more aquariums since I already have four lol


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

ohhh sorry copperarabian! i dont know why i was thinking you were younger, my bad.  your actually older than me! im 19 lol well its cool that your mom gave in, whoohoo! more fish! :-D yeah, my dad isnt all that thrilled about me having so many fish and tanks, but he does think its cool that im going to breed. i told him that if any fry survive, id let him pick one. i also told him that ill take care of it for him. he has visiting rights though lol :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, it's better to be addicted to bettas than alcohol or drugs.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Hey, it's better to be addicted to bettas than alcohol or drugs.


Soooooo true


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*6 Weeks old (07-01-11)*

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC9uoDC1kOI
*


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

datboyhieu said:


> hey anbu when u did water changes wat did u do 90%? water change or wats sup


20% to 30%



HD4life said:


> I would be interested in a few when they are older if you want to sell. They look awesome, I cant wait til mine are that big.


Cool I will post it up if I do.



AngelicScars said:


> Keeping an eye on this thread. Such cute fry!


Thanks 



copperarabian said:


> My mom finally told me she'll just let me have this little fish obsession lol
> I'm also 21 though, but she would be annoyed if I got more aquariums since I already have four lol


lol nice



dramaqueen said:


> Hey, it's better to be addicted to bettas than alcohol or drugs.


Agree!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool video! I liked watching that one fry carry around that bloodworm. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Keep giving them bloodworms...they'll grow fast on it. Once they're a bit bigger give them some Atison Betta Pro and they'll hit a big growth spurt.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*HM Fries - 7 Weeks old (07-08-11)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C0qYWTaxbM


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i miss having little fry around. i adored raising Chappy from a 4 week old fry. <3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah their so cute cant wait to see them when they get older


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

They look great Anbu!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the one that you were following from :50-1:00. So adorable


----------



## Fish on Fire (Jun 29, 2011)

How come you're not already jarring the larger fry to allow faster development? They look healthy and nice though.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*Black Dragon HM Fry's 9 Weeks Old (7/22/2011)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm8-mNB-6SI


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are so cute!!!!!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

That's so awesome  what size tank are they in now?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> they are so cute!!!!!


hehe yeah



HD4life said:


> That's so awesome  what size tank are they in now?


they are in 20 gal long.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

are you gonna be selling these guys? i you are i want a pair!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> are you gonna be selling these guys? i you are i want a pair!


yeah sure, when they are a bit older i update with more videos and let you know


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

*Black Dragon HM Fry's 10 Weeks Old (7/29/2011)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBDmpRcPxN0


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

They're so cute!!!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

They are growing up so nicely. Keep me in mind too when they are ready for new homes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They're adorable! WANT! But no money. lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

they look great! I can't wait to see how they look once they have all their dragon scales and color


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZbKtM2SX7g&feature=feedu


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww, that video is adorable.


----------

